

Death rays at the Vdara hotel pool in Vegas - inscitekjeff
http://travel.usatoday.com/destinations/dispatches/post/2010/09/death-rays-at-the-vdara-hotel-pool-in-vegas/125892/1

======
wglb
It is somewhat remarkable that architects did not anticipate this. I know that
early in architecture school students are taught how to calculate the line a
shaft of sun will follow throughout the day at any given latitude.

And I would imagine that the architects on that particular job have even more
experience that the above-mentioned students. And pretty much understand that
the building is being built in essentially a cloud-free environment.

So they couldn't see this coming?

